# Emerge sync error

## theweb

Hallo,

heb geprobeerd gentoo 1.4_rc2 te installeren en heb nauwgezet de handleiding gevolgd. Bij de fase "getting the current portage tree using Rsysnc" krijg ik de foutmelding:

"bad respons from proxy HTTP/1.0 403 forbidden,

 rsync: failed to connect to proxy.skynet.be: Succes,

 rync error: error in socket IO (coop10) at client server.c(97)".

Hij start met rsync://rsync.gentoo.org.gentoo-portal.., die dan geweigerd wordt door mijn ISP proxy server blijkbaar.

Pingen naar een website of IP adress was succesvol. Onnodig te zeggen dat de gehele installatie niet functioneerde. Ik heb een dual boot die eerst uit een W2k en RH8.0 bestond. Bij het heropstarten ging ie gelijk naar grub met het grub> commando als start. Daardoor kon ik helemaal niet meer aan mijn W2k gedeelte. Heb daarom RH opnieuw geïnstalleerd en nu werkt mijn systeem terug.

Iemand een idee?

Tnx,

Maddog.

----------

## Stuartje

 *theweb wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> heb geprobeerd gentoo 1.4_rc2 te installeren en heb nauwgezet de handleiding gevolgd. Bij de fase "getting the current portage tree using Rsysnc" krijg ik de foutmelding:
> 
> "bad respons from proxy HTTP/1.0 403 forbidden,
> ...

 

Probeer er eens in te geraken zonder proxy.

Bij de meeste providers is proxy alleen nodig voor www ( als ze hem al verplichten )

----------

## SNeKKe

In plaats van RSYNC_PROXY="proxy......." moet je RSYNC_proxy="proxy....." typen.

Ik had zelfde error met telenet. Is nu opgelost   :Smile: 

----------

## Aikeleer

 *SNeKKe wrote:*   

> In plaats van RSYNC_PROXY="proxy......." moet je RSYNC_proxy="proxy....." typen.
> 
> Ik had zelfde error met telenet. Is nu opgelost  

 Eeuh... de proxy werkt dus wel hoor, hij kan gewoon een http-adres pingen, daar ligt het dus niet aan. Het is meer dat de proxy geen rsync-connecties slikt.

Is er geen enkele manier om zonder die proxy te werken?

----------

## theweb

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probeer er eens in te geraken zonder proxy.
> 
> Bij de meeste providers is proxy alleen nodig voor www ( als ze hem al verplichten )

 

Ja, je kan best gelijk hebben. Ik vraag me dan alleen af wanneer  ik geen proxy heb gedefinieerd in de voorgaande stap, en ik emerge ga gebruiken ik niet terug een foutmelding krijg omdat rsync:// geen ondersteund HTTP/1.0 protocol is?

Kan iemand, vanuit ervaring spreken of Skynet provider inderdaad dit rsync protocol ondersteund zonder proxy, aangezien in het natwoord gesuggereerd wordt dat het emerg-probleem onstaat door de proxy setting!

Dit voordat ik Gentoo opnieuw installeer en ik uiteindelijk RH terug moet installeren om een werkbaar systeem te krijgen. Het is uiteidnelijk een productie PC.

Groetend, en alvast bedankt voor alle reacties.

----------

## Zu`

 *theweb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kan iemand, vanuit ervaring spreken of Skynet provider inderdaad dit rsync protocol ondersteund zonder proxy, aangezien in het natwoord gesuggereerd wordt dat het emerg-probleem onstaat door de proxy setting!
> 
> 

 

Heb ooit nog bij een vriend Gentoo 1.2 geinstalleerd en hij heeft ook Skynet als ISP. Dat was geen enkel probleem met Skynet, ik heb die proxy helemaal niet gebruikt.

Ik heb die toen enkel ingesteld in de webbrowser, toen de installatie al een hele tijd voorbij was en er al vele malen een `emerge rsync` was gebeurd.

Dus het is perfect mogelijk, trek je niet aan van die proxy, je kunt (is niet noodzakelijk, werkt ook perfect zonder proxy) die gebruiken als je wil in je browsersoftware.

----------

## Stuartje

 *theweb wrote:*   

>  *Stuartje wrote:*   
> 
> Probeer er eens in te geraken zonder proxy.
> 
> Bij de meeste providers is proxy alleen nodig voor www ( als ze hem al verplichten ) 
> ...

 

Ik heb skynet en ik gebruik rsync al een half jaar zonder proxy. Nog nooit problemen gehad!

----------

